# Is glue gun safe for aquarium use?



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

I dont know about that. Maybe someone else can comment on it.

I know most people (myself included) use superglue and that its safe for aquarium use. Could you use this instead? I use the gel one to give yourself more time before it sets.


----------



## wildroseofky (Mar 5, 2013)

It is safe but will not hold up. I have tried it on many projects and have had to redo each of them with super glue. The hot glue doesn't hold up under water for some reason.


----------



## crazymittens (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, it's safe, and no, it does not do well. (my experience)

Use superglue.


----------



## lochaber (Jan 23, 2012)

I'd probably use either silicone (get one of the big caulk-gun tubes for a couple bucks, and a caulk gun for another couple dollars if you don't have one already), or epoxy (cures quicker, sticks to almost anything, strong bond).

If you have either of those on hand, I'd try that. I haven't used a hot glue gun in decades, but I think they tend to work better on rough/porous objects, or as a temporary type of adhesive.

I've never had much luck using superglue (most likely user error...), and I've heard that the bond will eventually deteriorate under water, but some people seem to have good results with it.


----------



## ryanazorr123 (Jun 23, 2013)

I have heard it is safe and some people use it to root anubias on driftwood. But make sure it is dry before sticking it into the tank


----------

